# Trovoada na Margem Sul do Tejo (13 e 14/Fevereiro/2017)



## windchill (14 Fev 2017 às 04:29)

Esta foi uma noite/madrugada de muita actividade eléctrica no litoral centro e península de Setúbal...... e foi óptimo matar as saudades de uma boa noite de trovoada.

Deixo aqui alguns dos registos que fiz com a minha Nikon D7200 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/QQ2M9h]
	

2017.02.13 - 234820 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/RSVwzw]
	

2017.02.13 - 235656 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/QQ2M2o]
	

2017.02.13 - 235844 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/RSVwtE]
	

2017.02.14 - 003740 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/QQ2LVw]
	

2017.02.14 - 015004 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/QQ2LS5]
	

2017.02.14 - 015258 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Fev 2017 às 08:52)

windchill disse:


> Esta foi uma noite/madrugada de muita actividade eléctrica no litoral centro e península de Setúbal...... e foi óptimo matar as saudades de uma boa noite de trovoada.
> 
> Deixo aqui alguns dos registos que fiz com a minha Nikon D7200
> 
> ...



Belos registos como sempre Windshill.  Parabens


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2017 às 09:28)

windchill disse:


> Esta foi uma noite/madrugada de muita actividade eléctrica no litoral centro e península de Setúbal...... e foi óptimo matar as saudades de uma boa noite de trovoada.
> 
> Deixo aqui alguns dos registos que fiz com a minha Nikon D7200
> 
> ...


Fotos fantásticas sempre dá para tirar a barriga da miséria. Parabéns!


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Fev 2017 às 09:29)

Bons registos


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2017 às 09:41)

Fotos fantásticas!


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2017 às 10:04)

lindas


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2017 às 10:11)

@guimeixen fotos absolutamente fantásticas! Mais um excelente registo de trovoada pela Margem Sul  Parabéns!


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2017 às 10:18)

criz0r disse:


> @guimeixen fotos absolutamente fantásticas! Mais um excelente registo de trovoada pela Margem Sul  Parabéns!


Enganaste-te no nome.


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2017 às 10:20)

Davidmpb disse:


> Enganaste-te no nome.



@windchill 

Corrigido! As minhas sinceras desculpas


----------



## windchill (15 Fev 2017 às 18:34)

criz0r disse:


> @windchill
> 
> Corrigido! As minhas sinceras desculpas


Completamente desculpado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Fev 2017 às 20:41)

Acho que já é sabido pelo fórum que, quando há instabilidade na margem Sul, vamos ter fotografias fantásticas 

Muito bons registos, obrigado pela partilha


----------



## windchill (16 Fev 2017 às 00:39)

Obrigado a todos pelos elogios.... todas estas fotos são minhas mas de certa forma também são vossas, porque representam algo que todos nós adoramos e que nos une.... trovoadas!!


----------

